# how much does it cost to have your dog spayed?



## cleo

Hi. Pixel is showing some signs she might be coming into season. She s been very affectionate and is always sniffing up other dogs bums. But she s not swollen yet or licking herself but th think it might be round the corner as she s coming up to 9 months. Anyway she is registered with vets for pets but I cannot find how much it is to get her spayed anywhere. So how much did you guys pay? Also I read somewhere you should wait until 3 months after her first season so it can all calm down and think the yet told me this too. Is this true?


----------



## JulesB

Betty was spayed 3 months after her first season and i think it cost about £190 to have her spayed. Betty was 9 months old when she came into season.


----------



## kendal

it will vairy from vet to vet, it goes on weight of dog as they are realy just charging for the anasthetic. if you call up the vets they should be able to give you a ball park figur. 


with out lot Gypsy £65 (5 years ago) Inca £75 (5 years ago but got microchipped at the same time ) Echo £90-£100 (3 years ago) Delat £160 i think (last year but got her dueclaws removed at the same time) 

but like i said it vairys from vet to vet.


----------



## PipE

Hi,
We have just booked Kipper in today to be spayed on Monday. 
I feel so guilty at the thought of her going through it!
Anyway, at our vets it depends on the weight of the dog. Presumably this is due to the amount of anaesthetic needed??
Kipper weighed 8.4kg today so she goes in the 'Up to 10kg' section which is £190
Our vets do healthy pet club which amongst other benefits gives you 20% off spaying so we'll be paying £152 + the cost of a 'Cone of shame' I think.

Hope this helps

Pip X


----------



## RubyCockapoo

PipE said:


> Hi,
> We have just booked Kipper in today to be spayed on Monday.


She'll be fine Pippa, they're great at The Ark!

We'll be booking Pepper in soon.

Ruby was over 10kg so was £250+ when she was spayed last year - we couldn't have been happier with her op, aftercare and recovery.

Ian


----------



## Turi

Wow... it's more expensive than I thought...!!! Glad I know now so that I can budget for it!


----------



## PipE

RubyCockapoo said:


> She'll be fine Pippa, they're great at The Ark!
> 
> We'll be booking Peppa in soon.
> 
> Ruby was over 10kg so was £250+ when she was spayed last year - we couldn't have been happier with her op, aftercare and recovery.
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian!
We only took her in this afternoon for her free 6 month check and had decided to ask, yet again, about the pro's and cons of per and post spaying. We had said that if the vet was in favour of pre we would book her in for sometime soon. Didn't realise how quickly they'd be able to fit her in!!! I'm hardly working at all next week so it's perfect as I'll be able to be there for her while she recovers.
Hopefully see you and Helen and your lovely girls as soon as Kippers recovered, for another walk and Oatsheaf visit!!

Pip X


----------



## ali-s.j.

Izzy will be spayed by keyhole surgery @ 3 months after her first season, it will be £360.
Pippa - lots of people have opted for a babygro rather than the dreaded cone, seems to do the job


----------



## kendal

a vest does work faer better, if it wasnt for Delta getting her dew claws removed she would have had the vest rather than the cone. 

inca ised the cone to scratch her stitches and got them infected.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

PipE said:


> Hi Ian!
> We only took her in this afternoon for her free 6 month check and had decided to ask, yet again, about the pro's and cons of per and post spaying. We had said that if the vet was in favour of pre we would book her in for sometime soon. Didn't realise how quickly they'd be able to fit her in!!! I'm hardly working at all next week so it's perfect as I'll be able to be there for her while she recovers.
> Hopefully see you and Helen and your lovely girls as soon as Kippers recovered, for another walk and Oatsheaf visit!!
> 
> Pip X


That's funny, we had Pepper there for her 6 month check up this morning! They were really happy with her development and we had the same discussion! They can fit us in next week too but I'm out every day for work and not sure if i can bear to let her have it while I'm away! We'll let you know when she is booked in and we can compare notes - at least their recovery will be similar so we can go for a walk again as soon as they are better!

Good Luck!
H
x


----------



## glitzydebs

We paid £360 but that included a hernia stitch, pain relieve and the dreaded cone which she didn't need... Please don't worry tho as they just bounce back. I had all your concerns but apart from being a bit woozy Pushca was absolutely fine the next day. Amazing.
Good luck


----------

